

Business Growth Advice from a Computer Hacker - nhance
http://blog.buildbettersoftware.com/post/60361864411/business-growth-advice-from-a-computer-hacker

======
normloman
Wait, you're saying I can get ahead in business by understanding and
exploiting human psychology?

I'm shocked!

